# MMOGA Seriosität



## phoenix-2305 (9. März 2020)

*MMOGA Seriosität*

Für wie seriös haltet ihr den Laden? 
Habe letztens mit PayPal einen Key bestellt und mich erst danach genauer damit auseinander gesetzt.

Ist man da denn auf der sicheren Seite oder sollte man die Spiele lieber woanders kaufen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2020)

*AW: MMOGA Seriosität*

MMOGA ist ein sehr großer und auch seriöser Keyshop. Hatte persönlich noch nie probleme da und hab schon einiges an Spielen und Software (Office, Windows, Antivirenprogramme usw.) da gekauft.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. März 2020)

*AW: MMOGA Seriosität*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> MMOGA ist ein sehr großer und auch seriöser Keyshop. Hatte persönlich noch nie probleme da und hab schon einiges an Spielen und Software (Office, Windows, Antivirenprogramme usw.) da gekauft.



Dito, kaufe auch schon seit 5-6 Jahren immer wieder mal Keys über MMOGA und hatte persönlich bis heute auch noch keine Probleme mit MMOGA selbst, oder den Produktschlüsseln die ich dort gekauft habe.


----------



## Andrej (9. März 2020)

*AW: MMOGA Seriosität*

Kann die Vorredner nur bestätigen. Bestimmt schon 2-300 Euro dort gelassen!


----------



## phoenix-2305 (10. März 2020)

*AW: MMOGA Seriosität*

Danke euch, das klingt doch gut


----------



## Krolgosh (10. März 2020)

*AW: MMOGA Seriosität*

Kann das alles nur Unterschreiben. Bisher noch keinerlei negative Erfahrungen mit MMOGA gemacht, und kaufe da nun schon seid mehreren Jahren regelmäßig.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2020)

*AW: MMOGA Seriosität*

Hatte bisher auch noch keine Probleme mit MMOGA. Außer wenn sie eine Kopie des Ausweises haben wollen, das mache ich nicht mit, da ich keine Kopien versende. Aber dass kann nur mit dem Kauf mit PayPal vorkommen, da sie hier schon mehrmals Probleme hatten. Mit der sofort Überweisung muss man kein Ausweis als Kopie einreichen.

Zu beachten ist auch das MMOGA eine Verkaufsplattform ist und sie selbst direkt nichts verkaufen.
Kaufe aber gerne über CDKeys.com, denn dort wird keine Kopie des Ausweises verlangt und manchmal sind Preise noch besser als auf MMOGA.


----------

